# south wales detailers



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone know or can recommend detailers in the Swanseaish area? If can you let me know etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look in the events section Dave AKA Jack-in-a Box it doing a tour of the UK detailing cars great guy and ho dose agreat job


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

I used a guy called Will on my previous Merc. If you go on www.edition38.co.uk in the detailing section, his screen name in Slangwerks, there's plenty of examples of his work. He's between Newport and Cardiff somewhere.

Did a cracking job for me.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Here you go - http://www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk/


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/241169.aspx?PageIndex=4


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Ian_Mac said:


> I used a guy called Will on my previous Merc. If you go on http://www.edition38.co.uk in the detailing section, his screen name in Slangwerks, there's plenty of examples of his work. He's between Newport and Cardiff somewhere.
> 
> Did a cracking job for me.


i can put you in touch with Wil(Slangwerks) if you want. His work is excellent and his price is reasonable too

pm me for his number

Matt


----------

